# For the Star Wars junkies



## Grenadier (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a video that a few friends from the old dojo put together, titled "Last Sith Standing:"


----------



## Infinite (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## zDom (Feb 9, 2007)

Does anybody have a copy of "The Sith Apprentice" fan film by any chance?

Jar-Jar: "Mee-sa going to be a JEDI?" (or something like that)

:rofl:


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 9, 2007)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 9, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 9, 2007)

Not too bad!


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 9, 2007)

Since we are sharing, here's our film...


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 9, 2007)

Great action, filmwork and special effects.

My only question is why didn't they do the same style of text fading up and back like you see in all the original movies?


----------



## crushing (Feb 9, 2007)

I enjoyed both movies.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 9, 2007)

zDom said:


> Does anybody have a copy of "The Sith Apprentice" fan film by any chance?
> 
> Jar-Jar: "Mee-sa going to be a JEDI?" (or something like that)
> 
> :rofl:



http://www.atomfilms.com/film/sith_apprentice.jsp

Although... I must say... TROOPS is my favorite!

[yt]CO3WRkVMF2M[/yt]


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 9, 2007)

Don Roley said:


> Great action, filmwork and special effects.
> 
> My only question is why didn't they do the same style of text fading up and back like you see in all the original movies?



The crawl was somthing we argued about.  I wanted to do it, they said its just not done in a fan film, it too "cheesy"... I dunno.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 9, 2007)

Another great fanzfilm... nice incorporation of martial arts among the saber-fighting... something that I think Lucas should've thought of while writing the prequels. Ah well... hopefully in the near future some of these fine autuer film makers will make it to the big screen and thrill fans alike for another half dozen generations to come.


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 9, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Since we are sharing, here's our film...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice short, Cryo! Cudos!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 9, 2007)

Excellent.Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 9, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Since we are sharing, here's our film...​


 
Heh.  Thanks!  I needed that.  You had me chuckling for a long time.


----------



## Kwiter (Feb 10, 2007)

Brooklyn Amerikick to have a "Jedi Lightsaber" night in near future using Foam Swords and a combined movie night.

http://brooklyn.amerikick.com for details.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 12, 2007)

Kwiter
I checked out the link you provided and find NOTHING under the events area. Perhaps you should post something in that area of you site if you want us to link to it 
In fact I see nothing anywhewre their mentioning star wars related events


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 19, 2007)

And now, for the blooper reel!


http://www.youtube.com:80/watch?v=W1GyiiPYBNg


Trust me.  It's worth seeing.


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 11, 2007)

In regards to the last post, why isn't there a Star Wars blooper reel?

I mean, they made six movies and _not once_ did someone make a funny mistake in front of the cameras?


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, there is the Stormtrooper smacking his head on the Control Room door incident ... that's sort of an in-camera blooper 

Come to think of it, I have seen a Star Wars blooper/gag reel somewhere.  Must've been one of those 'revisiting Star Wars' kind of programs with interviews, clips and so forth.


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks slick man, what did you guys use to make the sabers? I tried making some in maya and 3d studio max before but they always looked like crap.


----------



## Mr. E (May 26, 2007)

For those that like Star Wars, this link leads to a 47 minute fan film that I think is quite excellent.

The people that made this got the permission of George Lucas to make it. And the link I post to is one that they (AFAIK) approve of. It is just a lot of people that love the genre that are willing to share what they have to offer.

And I think it is quite good.


----------



## mrhnau (May 26, 2007)

30 Star Wars clips

I think some of them are already posted on here...


----------



## MA-Caver (May 26, 2007)

Well here is ONE blooper reel but only has a few... nothing really major though IMO. [yt]wRDsZJ6edCM[/yt]


----------

